# Best Budget Macro Lens?



## anth_333 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just wondering what the best budget macro lens would be. Cheapest for the quality. 

Thanks.


----------



## jriepe (Jan 16, 2012)

The Tamron 90mm macro at B&H and probably many other places is selling for $449 and there is a mail in rebate that ends April 30 giving it a total cost of $399.   I've applied for Tamron rebates on two separate lenses and Tamron has been very prompt.  The ones for Nikon are designated BIM which means built in motor for those times you want to use auto focus if you have a camera body without a focusing motor.  The warranty on Tamron lenses is six years and I register mine via the net.  It is not  internal focusing  but it is a good sharp lens.

Jerry


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Buy used... if you are looking for cheap! You can usually find a Tamron 90 or a Tokina 100 for $300-$350 (Amazon has both at $355 used right now... Ebay might be cheaper.. so would Craigslist)


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 16, 2012)

A set of extension tubes on the lens you have is the best, cheapest option.


----------



## jriepe (Jan 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> A set of extension tubes on the lens you have is the best, cheapest option.



I believe I would find the in focus range too limiting when using extension tubes.  With a macro lens you can focus to infinity.  Most flying insects will not allow you to get within inches of them.

Jerry


----------



## Dao (Jan 16, 2012)

The Cosina 100mm f/3.5 macro (with the diopter that comes with the lens, it is 1:1) if you can still find them (used or new).  I saw it once in awhile on ebay for a little over $100.

Like this one
Promaster spectrum 7 AF100MM F3.5 for Canon with 1:1 Macro adapter (029144034467) | eBay
or
COSINA 100MM F3.5 MACRO NIKON AF NEW CLEARANCE | eBay


Sometimes, you can find the lens rebadaged with different brands such as Vivitar, Promaster, Phoenix ...


Cosina 100 F3.5 macro lens review - dyxum.com
Vivitar Lens: Primes - Vivitar 100mm f/3.5 AF Macro - SLRgear.com!


----------



## anth_333 (Jan 16, 2012)

thanks DAO.
I will definitely look into those.


----------

